# x



## Krahe (Jun 12, 2021)

done


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 12, 2021)

I could RP Scylla as a Weavile.


----------



## a big scary monster (Jun 14, 2021)

Heya! Not sure if your still looking, I’d be heavily interested in perhaps roleplaying with your monsters or your Pokémon. I’d definitely prefer to talk more and such over discord if your interested.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 14, 2021)

Minze said:


> Hi! Could I have a bit more info about the character and what sort of plots you might be interested in doing? C:



Well, basically it would be a weavile version of my character Scylla. She is sort of mean and sadistic. A pokemon mercenary?


----------

